# difference?



## pjbeeguy (Jun 10, 2007)

So whats the dif between the different on road racing ie-stock and stuff like that .thanx


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

pjbeeguy

STOCK is a type of motor, usually a fixed timing 27 turn motor with certain markings indicating that it's approved by R.O.A.R. for that class of racing.

19t is a mild modified motor that has it's own rules

MODIFIED motors are generally hand wound and very fast.

Now we are in the midst of Brushless motors, and they also have many choices...

The best thing you can do if you plan to get into racing...is to check with the track where you'd like to race and find out WHAT THEY ARE RUNNING and WHAT THEIR RULES are...


----------

